# Duke vs. Conneticut



## Dakota (Aug 18, 2002)

Shavlik Randolph is having the game of his life so far. 

It's a pretty close game as of yet. I hope it stays that way.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

He's having the game of his life, because the refs completely dumped on Okafor early, handing him two pretty questionable fouls in the first four minutes.

Emeka looks furious. And UConn hasn't been the same since he's been out.


----------



## Dakota (Aug 18, 2002)

Agreed. I'm glad that CBS didn't have Okafor mic'ed up tonight, if ya know what I mean. I can lip-read somewhat.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>C-MO 22 LD</b>!
> Agreed. I'm glad that CBS didn't have Okafor mic'ed up tonight, if ya know what I mean. I can lip-read somewhat.


I'm surprised he wasn't T'd up with what he said to the ref immediately after the second foul.

OT: That Tiger Woods "Caddyshack" commercial is the stuff of genius.


----------



## Dakota (Aug 18, 2002)

> OT: That Tiger Woods "Caddyshack" commercial is the stuff of genius.


Yes I agree again. Caddyshack itself was a work of genius.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

I want Nantz and Packer to comment on Villanueva's lack of eyebrows. That weirds me out every time I see him.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Well, Randolph just picked up his third with 6:14 left. Williams also has two, which evens things out quite a bit.

If Williams picks up #3, I'm going to laugh so hard.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Williams gets his third.

As promised ---> :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

UConn's horrible FT shooting is hurting them _bad_ in the first half.


----------



## Dakota (Aug 18, 2002)

It's not hurting Duke like it is Connecticut with Okafor out though. I mean, at least not yet. :uhoh: 


What's up with Reddick?? He sucks. He can't get anything off, because basically, he is slow and unskilled.


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)

Reddick = Trajan Langdon


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Dockery destroys a Husky to get the steal, Redick shoves a guy on the fast break, and then walks before getting the layup.

People wonder why everyone hates Duke...


----------



## Dakota (Aug 18, 2002)

Reddick reminds me of Woody Harrelson in White Men Can't Jump. If you never saw Reddick before, you would probably suspect that he was a bum baller. I think Reddick is actually a bum though. He couldn't compete with Woody at all.


----------



## Vinsanity (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> Dockery destroys a Husky to get the steal, Redick shoves a guy on the fast break, and then walks before getting the layup.
> 
> People wonder why everyone hates Duke...


true, very true i hate duke



> Originally posted by <b>C-MO 22 LD</b>!
> Reddick reminds me of Woody Harrelson in White Men Can't Jump. If you never saw Reddick before, you would probably suspect that he was a bum baller. I think Reddick is actually a bum though. He couldn't compete with Woody at all.


also true

UConn is playing like theyre a ****-team, i hope they get it together and rally to win this one, this game is SUPPOSED to be theirs


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

They should call this the All-Ugly game with Shelden Williams, Charlie Villanueva, Josh Booner, Rashad Anderson, and Taliek Brown.....


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

This game sucks... what the hell are the refs doing?

It's like they're just picking random plays to call fouls on. I think the reason its been so chaotic and sloppy in the first half is that nobody knows what the refs are going to do.


----------



## Dakota (Aug 18, 2002)

Uh Ohhhhh, I smell a comeback. I just realized how important Emeka Okafor is to his team. If Duke wants to win this, they need to find a way to foul Okafor out.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Okafor playing like a man over young boys out there right now.. until he gets his 4th


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>C-MO 22 LD</b>!
> Uh Ohhhhh, I smell a comeback. I just realized how important Emeka Okafor is to his team. If Duke wants to win this, they need to find a way to foul Okafor out.


The name across their jersey reads "Duke". That shouldn't be too hard to do.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Puke leads70-62.. 

ACC Title Game would be


----------



## Dakota (Aug 18, 2002)

7-0 run for Duke !! Damn, I hate JJ, but that was a clutch three, and Duhon also made a clutch basket. This is going to be one hell of a finish.


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)

man, Taliek Brown is a turnover waiting to happen.


----------



## Dakota (Aug 18, 2002)

Where is Okafor in the midst of this huge Duke run ??? They hardly even got him the ball. Connecticut has to get serious and has to start finding there primetime player in the clutch. He will deliver, just give him the damn ball. 

Rashad Andeson hit a big 3 pointer to keep this game within reach for UConn. We'll see what happens from here.


----------



## lakegz (Mar 31, 2004)

WTF are the refs doing? theyre calling every single ticky tack foul and its ruined the game. this is a pretty sucky game to watch and i was expecting so much. Lets hope the refs foul out so we can get some subs.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>lakegz</b>!
> WTF are the refs doing? theyre calling every single ticky tack foul and its ruined the game. this is a pretty sucky game to watch and i was expecting so much. Lets hope the refs foul out so we can get some subs.


The same thing they were doing in the Illinois/Duke and Xavier/Duke games


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

:laugh: WTF is Deng doing shooting a three with it a 1 pt game? Oh well..

Emeka baby.. 

UCONN 76
DUKE 75

21.7 Left..


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)

OKAFOR IS A ****ING BEAST!


----------



## Dakota (Aug 18, 2002)

What did I tell you. Ahhh, I love it when I'm right. Bam. 


I predict that Duke wins this game though.


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)

UCONN WINS


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Reddick gets the ball knocked away from Emeka :clap:

Anderson FT Good.. 2 pt Game
Anderson FT Good.. 3 pt game

11.6 left 

Reddick 3 MISS.. 

Okafor BOARD and fouled with 3.2 left

C'mon Ok!!!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Meka ft missed.. Meka ft good.. 4 pt game.. 3 seconds.. Duhon Bank 3 at Buzzer.. It's over

Georgie Tech vs UCONN - National Title


----------



## Dakota (Aug 18, 2002)

*crying extensively* This sucks. My bracket is officially done now.


----------



## Vinsanity (May 28, 2002)

yes!!!!......what a comeback.....Okafor is such an impact player


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Good for Okafor. You could tell he just wanted it more than anyone out there. He just dominated down the stretch.


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

Oh my god... the end of this game almost made up for the awfulness of the first 32 or so minutes...

UConn did a poor job of adjusting to the bad officiating, while Duke was pretty quick to take advantage of it... Josh Boone was the only reason they were able to stay close.

Okafor was amazing at the end... he's convinced me, I think he's going to be the next Elton Brand in the NBA.

Good game by Charlie Villanueva too. The knock against him used to be that he wasn't competitive or intense enough, and I think going to college and playing with a good program has been really good for him.

Wow, what a finish!


----------



## mrfrodo (Apr 18, 2003)

What a great game!!!!!!! Down by eight points with three minutes to go and they hold Duke scoreless with the exception of Duhon's worthless three pointer at the end. What a great finish by Okafor. I didn't see him play this year but now I can definitely see why he is a potential number one pick(and he should be number 1). Also UCONN just won me five bucks


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

I wasn't sold on Okafor before but I would take him #1 now.

I was also impressed by Gordon despite a not so good game and Deng and Villaneuva as well.

Okafor/Stoudemire/Marion frontcourt next year please!

And of course I won my yahoo league because of Uconn!


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

for all the complaining about the calls going against uconn, in the end it was duke guys fouling out that made the differance in the game.


----------



## RangerC (Sep 25, 2002)

Nice gameplan by Coach K. Spread offense with 4 minutes to go and just an 8 point lead (letting UConn right back in the game), and then Redick driving to the basket on the game's penultimate play (they called a timeout to set THAT up??). The guy is SO overrated that it isn't even funny.


----------



## Yyzlin (Feb 2, 2003)

I just lost $300 on poor shot selection. Why do you torture me like this?


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

great determination by okafor at the end. how come villanueva didnt play practically at all in the second half? sure boone was havin a great game but he shoulda got more time. gordon really needs to learn to stop penetration if they expect to beat gt and their guards


----------



## Dakota (Aug 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Yzlin*!
> I just lost $300 on poor shot selection. Why do you torture me like this?


I feel ya on that one. I could have won $200 in change if Duke and G-Tech were in the Championship.


----------



## FloridaSportsFan (Dec 15, 2003)

I dont know about you guys but I think Okafor fouled on that last play before Duke just gave it up:upset:


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

That may have been a foul at the end with Reddick, but for some reason I'm not really worried about it... why do they have JJ Reddick of all people driving to the basket? He's not going to get that call. Maybe the refs realized how much they screwed the game up and decided to back off and make Duke earn it at the end.


----------



## Max Payne (Mar 2, 2004)

True, the refereeing evened out in the end, but Emeka had a very very special performance tonight. Any team who wins the lottery and doesn't take him is insane. He will be a star for the ages.


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

> but Emeka had a very very special performance tonight.


There's no denying that... he sure did, once he got a chance to play.


----------



## Conley2385 (Sep 2, 2002)

Im very happy with this, Uconn get my wallet 50 bucks heavier and Okafor shows off all that top lottery talent. 

Uconn should handle G-Tech, but that probaly means G-Tech wins in a sqeauker.


----------



## ucdawg12 (Jun 3, 2003)

U! C! O! N! N! UCONN! UCONN! UCONN!

CANT WAIT FOR MONDAY BABY! lol Wow, what a 2nd chance


----------



## sov82 (Nov 5, 2003)

*ReplayTV says...*

ReplayTV says Sir Slaps Alot Rashad Anderson stripped Redick cleanly.

As bad as the Ref's called this game, it defintely favored Duke. Whenever the play was fluid, UCONN dominated.


Stat of the Game (besides number of fouls called)

Duke 3pointers 6-22


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

> Whenever the play was fluid, UCONN dominated.


Agreed. That's a fact. I'm satisfied that UConn is the better team... they played poorly for most of the game and couldn't get anything going outside of Josh Boone, and yet when the officials let up at the end they promptly go on a run and win it. Case closed.

Duke proved that they can thrive in a scrappy game, and they were great at taking advantage of things... but they just weren't as good as Conn.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

COACH K CHOKES AGAIN!!!

I had memories of 1999 (Trajan Langdon), when he JJ "No Handles" Reddick drive to the basket. Who wouldn't expect Reddick to lose the ball in traffic.

Coach K is still a great coach because he is such a good recruiter. He also get his players ready for game day. But he has the strategic genius of a 3 year old, when the game is on the line.


----------



## Max Payne (Mar 2, 2004)

I really hope Josh Boone one day gets a chance to play in the NBA...he's been the true unsung hero for UConn considering what a beast he's been on the boards over the last few games and with the cute little passes he makes to Emeka around the post area. He even had that HUGE play where Emeka missed the soft bank shot and then he hustled for the offensive board, passed it back to Emeka who made the easy lay-in. Boone deserves a whole lot of love.


----------



## ThePhenom (Apr 1, 2004)

He's most definitly an NBAer. A lottery pick in 4 years after he graduates from UConn.


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

> I really hope Josh Boone one day gets a chance to play in the NBA...he's been the true unsung hero for UConn considering what a beast he's been on the boards over the last few games and with the cute little passes he makes to Emeka around the post area. He even had that HUGE play where Emeka missed the soft bank shot and then he hustled for the offensive board, passed it back to Emeka who made the easy lay-in. Boone deserves a whole lot of love.


That may have been the biggest play of the game.

Josh Boone needs to put on muscle to go to the NBA, but I think there's always a place for big men who hustle and do the dirty work. Josh Boone is one of the most selfless players I have ever seen.


----------



## patticus (Jan 4, 2004)

very, very entertaining game. surprised with okafor's 'explosion' once he got in. although he was their player of the game, uconn doesn't get anywhere close to staying competitive w/o JOSH BOONE. wow great job defensively/on the boards.

contrarily, taliek brown SUCKS. bad passes, out of control, losing the ball off the dribble. way to be a "point guard"
(edit: 3 assists to SEVEN TURNOVERS. nice ratio!!)

ben gordon made me say ooh sometimes but also with his matador D.

glad to see denham get some minutes!! he and rashad anderson with some Real Clutch humpers.

- the other surprise for me this game, shelden williams offensive game stinks. saw him manhandle all the smaller guys in previous rounds (except maybe myles) so i thought he'd be better down low, but his footwork consists of half pivoting and shoving with his bulk and throwing it in the general direction.


----------



## ucdawg12 (Jun 3, 2003)

Taliek got his bad game out of the way, besides this one game, he has been playing great the last 4 weeks and now that hes got this bad one out of his system, he'll have another great game against GT


----------



## ThePhenom (Apr 1, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>patticus</b>
> - the other surprise for me this game, shelden williams offensive game stinks. saw him manhandle all the smaller guys in previous rounds (except maybe myles) so i thought he'd be better down low, but his footwork consists of half pivoting and shoving with his bulk and throwing it in the general direction.


He got his shot absolutely put by Hilton Armstrong, UConn's 4th best big man. That's all you need to know about tonight.


----------



## mo76 (Jun 13, 2003)

When Okafur just grapled the ball away from 2 of duke's player's and dunked it to put duke up by 1 it was a real defining moment. I hope the Raptors win the lottery


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

Yea, it was a good game, the reffing seemed bad for both teams, but all in all.. a good game nonetheless... Uconn is my second fav team with Denham Brown, so no complaints here  I was really impressed with him, he made a lot of clutch shots in the game.. I really can't see G Tech beating these guys.. but who knows.


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

I only saw the second half and was surprised Okafor picked up two quick fouls at the beginning of the game. That can't happen against Tech. UCONN made an impressive comback. I really like Josh Boone's game.

As for Duke, once their big men get into foul trouble they are stuck with Horvath. That isn't going to cut it. Williams needs to break that habit of pushing his defenders back when he goes to the basket. Redick didn't have a big game that they needed him to have.


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

Reddick didn't stick to his game... he was constantly driving to the basket and trying to take guys one on one. Not very good decision making by him in this game.


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

By the way, did anyone else notice how evil Mike Krzyzewski looks when he's angry? At the end of the game when he wanted that foul on Reddick he really looked like a Devil. His eyes are so beady and his eyebrows were arched and demonic... it looked like horns were about to sprout out of his head...

Just saying..


----------



## pG_prIDe (Jun 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Nevus*
> Reddick didn't stick to his game... he was constantly driving to the basket and trying to take guys one on one. Not very good decision making by him in this game.


I agree with that statement. However, I think his real intention was to get to the free throw line, where he thrives at. On the other hand, I think he should have been more stationary around the arc for a possible 3 or pull-up, as opposed to driving into the lane for a call or a basket.


----------



## sov82 (Nov 5, 2003)

*Putting the hands...*

Putting the outcome in the hands of this officiating crew was a stupid stupid move.


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

This was the overall worst officiated game I have ever seen in the NCAA. I heard somebody say on the radio today that the officials choked. However you explain it, they bleeped this game up. Luckily, I think the better team managed to win once the refs finally backed off at the end.


----------

